# Rebuilding Bottom Bracket Help



## undercover_poe (May 28, 2018)

As the title explains I’m looking for some guidance in rebuilding my BB. Once i put everything back together the axle spins as poorly as I did when I got the bike. I’ve sourced new bearings for $7.00 with shipping and whomever said i probably don’t need new bearings was right. When I popped out the old bearing they spun fine. But now I’ve got to put it back together and I tap the new bearings in and insert the shaft and it doesn’t spin nice. I’ve taken the New and old bearings in and out several times and I’m not understanding how to get it back together without it being really hard to turn the spindle. Any advise would be appreciated, here are some pics for reference 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2018)

Just a wild guess, maybe the spindle is bent. I wouldn't think it would take much to bind up the bearings.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2018)

Sounds like you have the adjusting nut  too tight


----------



## undercover_poe (May 28, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Sounds like you have the adjusting nut  too tight




I didn’t even install the adjusting nuts yet and it doesn’t spin nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2018)

"doesn't spin nicely".   Explain what this means. Cartridge bearings like that don't spin, but roll smoothly packed with grease.  Are they rough and/or bind when turning the spindle?


----------



## fattyre (May 29, 2018)

Is there a sleeve installed between the bearings?


----------



## SKPC (May 29, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Is there a sleeve installed between the bearings?




This is probably the issue....the missing internal bearing spacer that keeps the inner bearing races equidistant. But, the tightening bolt hasn't been tightened yet?!?!.


----------



## fattyre (May 29, 2018)

SKPC said:


> But, the tightening bolt hasn't been tightened yet?!?!.




I'd guess those bearings are deep groove.    A center sleeve is a must for proper operation.  With out it your just loading up on the bearings and you will always have tons of side load.

It takes virtually no pre load or some times none to have properly adjusted non angular cartridge bearings.  Sometimes they will have a little play but will be adjusted well also.

You'll only really find angular cartridge bearings on high end modern parts.

Center sleeves can be a pain too-  If they are too long, cups won't press in fully.  If they are too short, sleeve may as well not be there.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 3, 2018)

So I guess “doesn’t spin nicely” is a relative term. When I put twist is my fingers I feel like there is too much resistance. When I put the crank arms on and spin it, it feels “fine”. I guess this is as good as it gets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

